# DetalingWorld Review - BlackPearl Tire Armour



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailingworld™ Review BlackPearl Tire Armour*

*Introduction:*.

Black Pearl Trim and Tire Armour is a water-based, polymer-based tire coating that lasts longer than conventional oil-based tire dressings.
The polymers employed are similar to those used in the architectural paint industry. Through careful selection of additives, the final cured films have the necessary flexibility and durability to perform on tire surfaces without cracking or separating, despite the stresses imposed by the 'bend and stretch' distortional forces associated with rotating tires, and even under harsh weather conditions.
Unlike conventional silicone oil-based products, Black Pearl does not contain any volatile organic compounds (VOC's). There are no flammable, toxic, irritating, or carcinogenic solvents or additives. Black Pearl will not damage paint, plastic, or any other surface-type it may come in contact with, and it will not denature (i.e., damage) tire rubber. Petroleum distillates in conventional products, with repeated use, may eventually damage tires. Unlike conventional products, Black Pearl will not cause 'fish-eye' in auto body paint shops.

*The Product:*

The Kit came with everything needed 4oz Tire Dressing, two foam roller applicators, a small tray and we also go the Omniclean to clean the tyres









*The Method:*

So the Tyres have to be prepped first - A thorough cleaning - we used Onimclean as recommended - You have to clean until you get a white foam cleansing off all old previous dressings.









Before -









During Cleaning 









Getting there









The tyre then needs to be dried to be able to apply the coating









Clean Tyre










Coating is applied with a roller and for smaller areas I used a small piece of sponge, have a wet mircrofibre handy to be able to wipe any excess product you may get on the rim or paintwork - A thin coast with the roller not drench in product is the way forward - you do need to work the roller into the grooves etc 


















Simply coat tyre and wait for it to dry














































*Price:*

4oz Tire dressing $19.99 - https://www.blackpearltirecoating.com/shop/

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes I think this would be a great for Summer and if it lasts as long as suggested would be a great to apply springtime and could last whole of the summer .
*Conclusion:*

Gives a very Shiny finish - but Matt is also available - you can add several coats to vary the degree of finish - You get no sling. Hopefully it will last as long as the manufacturer suggests but this could be a great addition to my springtime cleaning regime

That Finish










"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice review, I'd be interested in the matt finish if available in the UK. A good alternative for tyre cleaner is autoglym engine cleaner. Very easy to use and pulls everything out of the tyre leaving it looking pretty much like new. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Great review, looks a very involved process - so hoping it does last a good period of time. 

Be interested to see how it lasts and how it holds up after the next wash :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

B8sy said:


> A good alternative for tyre cleaner is autoglym engine cleaner. Very easy to use and pulls everything out of the tyre leaving it looking pretty much like new.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Oh that's a good option :thumb:

Might pick some up to try


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Great review, looks a very involved process - so hoping it does last a good period of time.
> 
> Be interested to see how it lasts and how it holds up after the next wash :thumb:


Yes a bit more involved but I Think as a springtime option it would work well for the summer :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cheers :thumb: 

Looking forward to the updates...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

update one week later


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks like brilliant stuff, Whizzer. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

